# Lighting



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all, i have this new light for the 65g. it got 3 white lights T5 HO 39w 12000 each, 3 actinic T5 HO 39w each and 6 double blue moon lights.

My question is how long should i have each of the different lights on?
I have fish, live rock and corals


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is my suggestion :

actinic 11am to 10pm 
white 12pm to 8pm

moonlight 10pm to 2am or just leave it on 24 hours (mine is on 24hours)


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

What about just actinics on? When i had the 29g i used to leave the moon lights on 24 hours too


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

arash53 said:


> This is my suggestion :
> 
> actinic 11am to 10pm
> white 12pm to 8pm
> ...





Claudia said:


> What about just actinics on? When i had the 29g i used to leave the moon lights on 24 hours too


you have actinics only ON from 11am to 12pm and from 8pm to 10pm


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U had this before...
actinic 11am to 10pm 
actinic+withe 12pm to 8pm

moonlight 10pm to 2am or just leave it on 24 hours (mine is on 24hours)
dont try to confused me Arash lol joke


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have 4x24w actinic which are ON from 11am to 10pm 
and 250W MH which is ON from 10am to 2pm 
and my moon lights are ON 24hours


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

wedensday i will be getting a led light that you can connect via blue tooth to computer and actualy do a sun rise to sunset then a moon rise to moon set pluss set it up to cloudy days and even thunderstorms. has 4 deffrent colors of led lights . should be neat .


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

what kind of corals do you have


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

omg i got my new light it is awsome it does a sun set then the moon lights automaticalt fase on then the morning sunrise does the same thing . reeftech lighting is awsome


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

big_bubba_B said:


> omg i got my new light it is awsome it does a sun set then the moon lights automaticalt fase on then the morning sunrise does the same thing . reeftech lighting is awsome


open up new thread and give us your lighting spec , review and some pictures


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like to hear from other members about the times they got schedule for their lights so i can get different ideas


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

usualy you dont want more the seven hours of light then you start to get algae growth, so i would set it up that the light is on majority of the time you are around it. and do all the lights for the seven hours then the moon lights on all night or even have a timer for those if you can , as it is not always a clear day


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here the thread I started on 07-29-2011 about the lighting schedule :

What's your lighting schedule ?! - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board

I hope it helps


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

going to take some pics tommorow and do a little review after awhile still figuring out the software


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

I have:
Fiji purple (t5) 3:30pm - 11:30pm
250w MH 5:30 - 10:30pm

And I run my moonlights 11:30-1:30ish

My fuge lights run from 2:30pm-12:00am


I like to be home when my fish are awake.


----------

